# Warmstart/Kaltstart?



## heimatlied (6. November 2007)

Hey,
und zwar hätte ich eine Frage zu Warm- und Kaltstart. Auf vielen Internetseiten findet man gut erklärt was die Unterschiede sind. 
Auf einigen wenigen Seiten, wird aber erklärt, dass es sowas wie einen Warmstart heute nicht mehr gibt.
Also gibt es heutzutage keine Unterscheidung mehr des Bootvorgangs?
Wird das dann allgemein als Kaltstart bezeichnet?
Und wieso gibt es keinen Warmstart mehr?
Was sind die Vorteile, weil heutzutage wird bei einem Neustart auch das BIOS neu geladen und der Arbeitsspeicher geleert wird.
Wär euch sehr dankbar, wenn mich einer in dieser Sache aufklären könnte.
Danke schonmal,
heimatlied


----------



## Dr Dau (6. November 2007)

Hallo!

Der Warm-/Kaltstart hat mit dem Bootvorgang als solches nichts zu tun, sondern damit wird der bereits laufende PC neugestartet.

Der Warmstart erfolgt auf Betriebssystemebene.
Da bekommt das Betriebssystem per Tastatur über Strg+Alt+Entf ein Signal den PC neuszustarten.
Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher (ich mach so selten Neustarts  ), aber ich meine dass neuere Betriebssysteme darauf nicht mehr reagieren.
Zu Zeiten von DOS, Win3.x und Win9x hat es aber noch funktioniert.

Der Kaltstart hingegen wird über einen Resetknopf am PC (sofern vorhanden) ausgeführt.
Diesen führt man z.b. dann aus, wenn sich das Betriebssystem aufgehängt hat.
Wenn der PC keinen Resetknopf besitzt, kann man den PC auch ganz abschalten in dem man den Anknopf für 10 Sekunden gedrückt hält (die Zeit lässt sich u.U. auch im BIOS ändern).

Ich persönlich bevorzugen es (wenn es denn doch mal sein muss) den PC über den Anknopf auszuschalten und einen Augenblick zu warten, bevor ich ihn wieder anschalte.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## heimatlied (6. November 2007)

Also kann man sozusagen sagen, dass es bei neueren Betriebssystemen keinen Warmstart mehr gibt.
Sagt man dann einfach Neustart oder Reset dazu?
Und warum gibs das nicht mehr...muss ja in irgendeiner Art und Weise vorteilhafter sein.
Kann ich gleich noch ne Frage zu nem andern Thema hinterherschieben? 
Und zwar...es gibt ja verschiedene BIOS-Arten(wenn man das so bezeichnet o.ô).
Woran erkennt man welches BIOS man hat?
Mit BIOS Arten mein ich AMI, AWARD und sowas.
Und: Ist Formatierung das gleiche wie Partitionierung?
Vielen Dank 
heimatlied


----------



## PC Heini (6. November 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Der Warmstart erfolgt auf Betriebssystemebene.
> ...



Hallo zusammen.

Obige Aussage trifft sogar auf Win Vista zu. Funktioniert immer noch gleich.

Den BiosTyp kann man auf 3 Arten herausfinden.

1. Man schaut im Handbuch nach.

2. Man schraubt den PC auf, ( Laptop eher nicht ), und sucht den meist einzig    gesockelten Baustein, ( IC, breit und lang, Etikette oder farbigem Aufkleber mit Hersteller- angaben / Name und Version ), oder man ladet EVEREST herunter. Ist ein i, das Dir Auskunft über Deinen PC / Laptop gibt. ( Ehemals  Sandra " ).

3. Beim Start des PCs wird auch meist der Biostyp und die Tastenkombination angezeigt, mit welcher Du ins Bios kommst.

Formatieren ist nicht das gleiche wie Partitionieren.

Partitionieren heisst, man bestimmt die Aufteilung des vorhandenen Speicherplatzes der Festplatte. ( C, D, E, je nach grösse der Festplatte. Entscheidend ist auch die Grösse des Betriebssystems ).

Formatieren ist das Datenformat der Partition. ( Fat 16, 32 und NTFS ). Ab Win XP ist letzteres eher anzutreffen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge Fat 32, da es auch noch von älteren Betriebssystemen gelesen werden kann.
Weiteres zu Deinen bisherigen Fragen findest Du sicher im Internet.

Sollte einer das Gefühl haben, dass ich Mist getippt habe, so lass er mich das Bitte wissen. Jeder drückt sich anderst aus und ist nicht allwissend.


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. November 2007)

Ich bevorzuge Ext3 und NTFS... weil ich einfach keine älteren Betriebsysteme hab, die das lesen müssen.

Einen Warmstart als solcher Bezeichnet einfach das normale Herrunterfahren (kurz Powerbutton drücken, Strg + Alt + Entf oder einfach Herrunterfahren und dann wieder einschalten des PCs). Um genau zu sein bezeichnet es den Neustart. D.h. das System fährt herrunter und wieder hoch ohne, dass der PC wirklich abgeschaltet war. (u.U. bleiben Daten im Arbeitsspeicher erhalten, Viren etc. (meiner Meinung nach Paranoid)). Ein Kaltstart vermeidet dies indem der PC einfach abgeschalten wird. Vom Strom getrennt oder eben über en Powerbutton abgeschalten.

Partitionieren -> Einteilen der Festplatte in unterschiedliche Dateisysteme
Formatieren -> Anlegen der Dateisysteme


----------



## heimatlied (6. November 2007)

Vielen Dank, PC Heini 
Nochmal zum Verständnis:
Durch Partitionierung teile ich meine Festplatte in verschiedene Bereiche.
Und durch Formatierung spiele ich das entsprechende Dateisystem drauf auf die jeweilige Partition.
So und meintest du, dass Windows Vista auf die Tastenkombi Strg,Alt und Entf reagiert oder nicht?
Danke aber auf jeden Fall, hat mir sehr geholfen.
Lg,
heimatlied


----------



## Michael Engel (6. November 2007)

Während der Berufsschule hieß es bei uns immer das ein Kaltstart ist den PC einzuschalten und ihn hochzufahren. Das BIOS führt den Power On Self - Test aus, und überrprüft das RAM. Im gegensatz zum Warmstart, entweder aus dem Standby raus oder durch das drücken des Restt-knopfes. Hier prüft der Computer wesentlich weniger und überspringt die checks größtenteils. Mein Computer muss dann z.B. auch die Raids nicht checken.

Da der Computer zu keinem Zeitpunkt komplett aus war, bleiben bei einem Warmstart die Informationen im Ram und jeglichen Caches erhalten. In wiefern diese noch einfach so verwendet werden können ist jedoch mal dahingestellt. Wenn ein Computer Bios-mäsig abstürzt, sind die Warmstarts eben nicht mehr möglich.


-----



> ( Fat 16, 32 und NTFS ). Ab Win XP ist letzteres eher anzutreffen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge Fat 32, da es auch noch von älteren Betriebssystemen gelesen werden kann.



Da Fat32 unter windows eine 2GB Maximale Dateigröße hat, ist NTFS eigentlich schon fast Pflicht. Wenn man mit Videos Arbeiten möchte kommt man garnicht darum. Zudem Fragmentiert Fat32 wesentlich stärker als NTFS. NTFS ist zudem noch schneller da es die Filetables in die Mitte der Partition schreibt um die Wege des Lesekopfes zu reduzieren. Nebenbei untersützt es noch Rechtesysteme und kompremierte Verzeichnisse.

Mit Treibern ist es praktisch jedem Betriebsystem möglich auf NTFS auch zuzugreifen.


----------



## PC Heini (6. November 2007)

heimatlied hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank, PC Heini
> 
> So und meintest du, dass Windows Vista auf die Tastenkombi Strg,Alt und Entf reagiert oder nicht?
> 
> ...



Bei mir funktioniert es jedenfalls. Zu allem anderen Ja.


----------



## PC Heini (6. November 2007)

An alle anderen; Ich will und möchte nicht über FAT diskutieren. Habe Mehrere PCs, div. Formate und somit auch wichtige Daten, die beim Ausfall einer Maschine, von der anderen gelesen werden können. Da einige ältere Mainboards, die ich habe, mit Win 98 zuverlässiger laufen als ein neueres mit XP oder Vista, dürfte das verständlich sein.


----------



## Laudian (7. November 2007)

heimatlied hat gesagt.:


> So und meintest du, dass Windows Vista auf die Tastenkombi Strg,Alt und Entf reagiert oder nicht?



In Vista kommst du per [strg][alt][entf] in das Menue in dem du neben dem Taskmanager auch das System runterfahren, es rebooten (also warmstarten) kannst oder diverse andere wichtige Dinge wie als anderer Benutzer einloggen kannst.

In Linux wird der Runlevel 6 (reboot) wohl kaum geaendert werden, waer mir zumindest nix drueber bekannt. Funktioniert zwar nicht unter allen Distributionen und/oder x-Servern per Affengriff, aber per shutdown-Befehl, Runlevel-Angabe oder einem einfachen reboot in der Shell kommt man immer zum Ziel.


----------

